# clomid straight after a laparoscopy?



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Do you think its a good idea to take clomid after ovarian drilling? My next cons appointment is the 2nd of Nov but I got my period today so Im a bit confused... I think I might just take it and see.

Any advise would be great, thanks
x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Hope

I was advied to wait 2 months before startig clomid, after my lap and dye. So I would wait for your next period if you can.

SS


----------



## Kerrie E (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi
Hope you don't mind me asking - after how long of taking clomid, did you have a laparoscopy?  I've had two cycles of Provera (to make me have a period) and Clomid, but haven't ovulated in either cycle  .  I'm not sure how long they will keep me on Clomid, before they refer me to have the operation.  Is the operation painful?
Thanks


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Kerrie

My con would not prescribe me clomid until I had had the lap and dye to check there were no other complications such as blocked tubes. I had the op under general anaesthetic and had hardly any pain afterwards. I was advised to have a week off and then take it easy for the following coupe of weeks too. Hope this helps.

SS


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well I had 10 months of clomid altogether and then they did a lap and dye. I wish they had of done it earlier but she didnt want to do any surgery intervention until we saw if I could fall pregnant with clomid (because my problem was I just wasnt ovulating!).

They came back and said my tubes were sticky and the dye went through but it was delayed. Dont really know what that means but I have an appointment with my cons in 2 months so Im sure she'll explain everything then. I wont be taking clomid again until I go back to see her. I also got ovarian drilling so hoping this helps with ovulation. One of my tubes was stuck behind my ovary. So all in all seems like there was a bit of a mess in there and they "fixed" it... But sure now I dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing because it mustve been a mess in there 

The op I found was very sore but I think it all dpends on what you get done. I am 8 days after my op today and Im only really feeling better now. Still quite stiff. Im going back to work tomorrow but Im still not 100%!!

So girls if you have any questions about the procedure dont hesitate in askin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerrie E (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi girls
Thanks for your message.  I'm going to sound really stupid, but is lap and dye the same as a laparoscopy?  And what is ovarian drilling?  Am i right in thinking a laparoscopy is where they go keyhole surgery to remove the cysts around your ovaries? Does they check out other things whilst they are routing around?!! Sorry for sounding so naive and clueless.  I've only been seeing a consultant for 2 months, and they haven't really been through all the processes which may follow.  Following my appointment on Tuesday, it looks like they are going to put me on a different drug - something like Tamoxlin (it begins with T anyway) as the clomid doesnt seem to be having any effect (other spots and hot flushes!!!) and i'm still not ovaluating.  Have either of you been prescribed that?

You both sound like you've been through it - hope you are feeling better now and are ever the worst of it.

Thanks for all the info
Take care
Kerrie xxx


----------

